# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Spanish/English for Russian

## VTHokie

I speak Spanish and English and can help you with both. Looking for someone to teach me Russian. Send me a PM if interested.

----------


## Wowik

> I speak Spanish and English and can help you with both. Looking for someone to teach me Russian. Send me a PM if interested.

 Main Entry: PM
Function: abbreviation
1 paymaster
2 permanent magnet
3 postmaster
4 post meridiem 
5 postmortem
6 prime minister
7 provost marshal 
What PM do you mean?

----------


## BappaBa

> What PM do you mean?

 Зачем ты его так?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by VTHokie  I speak Spanish and English and can help you with both. Looking for someone to teach me Russian. Send me a PM if interested.   Main Entry: PM
> Function: abbreviation
> 1 paymaster
> 2 permanent magnet
> 3 postmaster
> 4 post meridiem 
> 5 postmortem
> 6 prime minister
> 7 provost marshal 
> What PM do you mean?[img] http://www.kolobok.us/smiles/madhouse/dash1.gif[/img]

 А какое, ты думаешь, "PM" стоит здесь под каждым постом, рядом с "PROFILE"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А какое, ты думаешь, "PM" стоит здесь под каждый постом, рядом с "PROFILE"?

 Это я на всякий случай.  ::  А то мало ли, возникнут вопросы.

----------


## Wowik

> А какое, ты думаешь, "PM" стоит здесь под каждым постом, рядом с "PROFILE"?

 А слона-то я и не приметил.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  А какое, ты думаешь, "PM" стоит здесь под каждым постом, рядом с "PROFILE"?   А слона-то я и не приметил.

 Ну шо вы к мине цепляетеся? Ну шо я вам сделала? (Голосом Раневкой)   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by Lampada  А какое, ты думаешь, "PM" стоит здесь под каждым постом, рядом с "PROFILE"?   А слона-то я и не приметил.   Ну шо вы к мине цепляетеся? Ну шо я вам сделала? (Голосом Раневcкой)

 Не отстаю от других.  ::

----------


## Руки-вверх

> Originally Posted by Wowik  What PM do you mean?   Зачем ты его так?

   ::   ::   
Здравствуй! 
Это мой первый анекдот на русском языке который я понял без проблему!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [/b]

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Wowik  What PM do you mean?   Зачем ты его так?       
> Здравствуй! 
> Это _ первый анекдот на русском языке, который я понял без проблемы !       [/b]

 Где анекдот?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Wowik  What PM do you mean?   Зачем ты его так?       
> Здравствуй! 
> Это мой первый анекдот на русском языке который я понял без проблем!

 Привет! =)

----------

